# (pixs)A boy hogging his TV control,surprised?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not much of a cat person but your tabby boy is beauuuutiful! What a gorgeous ginger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cat*

Your cat is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

The last photo intrigued me ~ what part of the world do you live?



HovawartMom said:


> When not doing that,teasing the dog is the next best thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

kdmarsh said:


> I'm not much of a cat person but your tabby boy is beauuuutiful! What a gorgeous ginger.


Thanks!.Never had a ginger cat before and I love him!.


Karen519 said:


> Your cat is just gorgeous!!!


Thanks!.


KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> The last photo intrigued me ~ what part of the world do you live?


I am in France.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

HovawartMom said:


> Thanks!.Never had a ginger cat before and I love him!.
> 
> Thanks!.
> 
> I am in France.


I've always wondered too, you're pictures are always so beautiful. 

Love the pics of your cat with the TV controls, too funny, and of course so typical........


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've always wondered too, you're pictures are always so beautiful.
> Love the pics of your cat with the TV controls, too funny, and of course so typical........


Thanks!.Garfield is a typical male kitten!.Very relax and loud!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love my little ginger kitty and she looks just like yours. Starr has the spunkiest personality and thinks she is a dog. Playing with the dogs, jumping off the top of the cabinets and across high spaces in front of the dogs freaking them out. It is so funny. Then will snuggle next to them on the couch when they are asleep but jump away when they are away like she doesnt want them to know.


----------

